# My Rotala Indicus



## Vaporlock (Dec 29, 2009)

I recently purchased a rotala for the planted tank project I am working on. I love the red hues that the leaves have. My question is it seems that about three quarters of the way up the stalk it is sprouting roots. That's what it looks like anyway. I am wondering if those are in fact roots and can I clip the stem below the roots or do I have to wait for the "seedling" to fall off on it's own. ANY ADVICE WELCOME!! Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Those are roots and they take up nutrients from the water column. This is common with rotala, which is one reason they are often planted behind other shorter plants. 

You can clip them above or below the root depending how thick you want them to grow in and how tall. I try to trim stem plants before they reach half the height of the tank, that way the new growth splits from there making them more "bushy". You can of course re-plant the clipped tops as well.


----------

